# one year transition.



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

This is what my tank has gone from.. it starts a 37 gal then end at my current 55.. i will need the 120 at the BA sale next boxing day if they keep growing at this rate..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

fantasic growth omg! :3

what do you add to that tank dosing wise per day?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, very nice. I think you have some fragging to do


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

well i add Kent essential elements every saturday, seachem iodide and reef complete calcium every wednesday. I also add purple up twice a week. I feed my corals marine snow every other day. i feed the fish flake food daily and saturdays they get two spirluna/brine shrimp cubes which also feeds the corals. thats it.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

That's it eh  

What is your water change regiment?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> Wow, very nice. I think you have some fragging to do


I just cant do it.. I cant cut up an animal.. But they seem to do it for me from time to time.. the spagetti coral tends to drop branches off .. it started out as one big stalk and now i have 9 stalks growing everywhere. The big toadstool is budding all over the tank.. I will frag the sps when they get big enough. the birds nest is growing like a weed with daily visible growth. this is two months growth.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> That's it eh
> 
> What is your water change regiment?


I change 14 gallons every two to three weeks. But i add two gallons top up every day due to evaporation. trying to figure out how to make an auto top off system as i dont have a sump so its more difficult.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Do you have room above your tank where you could keep a 1 or 2g jug? Maybe setup a gravity feed system with float valve.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

UnderTheSea said:


> Do you have room above your tank where you could keep a 1 or 2g jug? Maybe setup a gravity feed system with float valve.


thats what i want to do but where to get the parts? only float i can find is a big als and its for a sump.. it will be visible and ugly in the main display tank.. i need help with this.. i hate comming home and adding a 2 gallong bucket of water to watch the corals all retract to the chemistry swing.. a nice contant drip would be less stressfull on them.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I'll see what I can come up with for you.

In the mean time, check out autotopoff.com or BWI for some parts.....


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Amazing growth! 55 Gals and no sump? Do you have a protein skimmer?

How do you keep the water clean?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

conix67 said:


> Amazing growth! 55 Gals and no sump? Do you have a protein skimmer?
> 
> How do you keep the water clean?


ok here is a list of my equipment.

Tank Hagen 48x13x20, two 24"Current USA 65W 10k Power Compacts ,two 24" Hagen GLO 48W HO powerglo & 2 t5 HO Marineglo , Jebo 803 Canister Filter (2 gallon volume) running only carbon and floss, two Red Sea Prizm Deluxe Hang-On Skimmers, two 400LPH Power Heads, one 2000Lph powerhead w/Hydor Flo Rotating Water Deflectors and hydor Koralia 1 - 400GPH.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

that tank looks awesome.. I can't wait to get mine set up!!


----------



## quangbui (Apr 12, 2008)

hey mike you find a way to do the ATO have a RO system yet?
I know away but you'll have to find a way to hide the float valve somewhere


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

gorgeous. if ya'll keep posting stuff like this i'll just have to convert my FW.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

lol, just get another tank THF!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

yeah, i've probably got some room on the ceiling somewhere 

i think my girlfriend would leave me if i got another one...there'd be no where for her to sleep


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Eh, just get a 100+ gallon tank, and one of you can sleep under it.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Growth is out of control.. Gonna need a bigger tank soon.. and i just upgraded in november. The first image is the one from three weeks ago.. the second is from today.. look how big the frog spawn and toadstool have gotten.. as well as the spaghetti coral on the right.


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

wow... that's awesome!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like you'll need a 200G tank just for that toadstool alone  

Upgrading this tank would be a huge project!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Well the stand was built with the dimentions of a 120 gallon tall in mind. I can go bigger then a 4 foot long tank by 18 inches wide. Wife will pack my bags and show me the door if i try to take any more floor space.. This is a custom stand i made to support the reef tank as well as the turtles tank below. That toadstool with eventually have to go as they get up to 4 feet across and i cant frag it up.. i just cant frag it up, to do that i have to remove it from the tank and its attached itself to 3 rocks.. one has all the xenia's on it also. All i know is i feed the corals alot but now im having algae issues. every night i come home and have to clean the front glass.. its not bad but a sign of things to come. I need more filter media like phosban and chemi pure to clean it up.. i just cant keep up with the water changes anymore.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to get rid of the big toadstool leather as it was smuthering my other corals. I have decided to go in a different direction with the tank.. im moving towards more sps.. i will post a pic of the progress ive made so far.. the whole middle of the tank was pretty much empty with the big guy gone so i bought a ton of live rock and a few corals and it back to waiting for them to grow.
New additions - Anthias








































More to come as new additions arrive.


----------

